# What snake do you think has the most personality



## Twist (May 2, 2020)

So i have a question which snake do you think has the most personality (Aussie snake of cause)


----------



## -Adam- (May 2, 2020)

I don't have much experiences with snakes - but my prediction is that a lot of the responses you are going to get are going to be for one of the Aspidites. (Black Head Pythons and Woma's). ;-)


----------



## Sdaji (May 2, 2020)

Coastal Taipan, hands down.
[doublepost=1588395950,1588395887][/doublepost]


-Adam- said:


> I don't have much experiences with snakes - but my prediction is that a lot of the responses you are going to get are going to be for one of the Aspidites. (Black Head Pythons and Woma's). ;-)



They are like the lobotomised mental patients of the snake world!


----------



## Twist (May 2, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Coastal Taipan, hands down.
> [doublepost=1588395950,1588395887][/doublepost]
> 
> They are like the lobotomised mental patients of the snake world!


Probably the scariest snake next to inlands


----------



## Sdaji (May 2, 2020)

Linc pot said:


> Probably the scariest snake next to inlands



Captive Inlands are puppy dogs but Coastals keep even the best handlers on their toes. I can't say I've had the privilege of encountering a wild Inland but I'm told they're quite a handful.


----------



## Twist (May 2, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Captive Inlands are puppy dogs but Coastals keep even the best handlers on their toes. I can't say I've had the privilege of encountering a wild Inland but I'm told they're quite a handful.


Never really looked into elapids that much but am probably never going to get something that dangerous but thanks


----------



## Shire pythons (May 2, 2020)

Yep cant speak for any vens but blackheads definetely have some personality
[doublepost=1588412114,1588412031][/doublepost]Stupid but inquisitive


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 2, 2020)

BHP's are definitely not the sharpest tool in the shed, but they do have a lot of personality.


----------



## Twist (May 3, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> BHP's are definitely not the sharpest tool in the shed, but they do have a lot of personality.


what type of personality? the snappy kind


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2020)

Linc pot said:


> what type of personality? the snappy kind



They're deranged enough to try to eat their waterbowls, paper (often successfully), themselves, sliding glass doors (if you weren't already familiar with these idiots you'd think their teeth breaking on stuff which is clearly inedible would put them off). As babies they're fearful and pissed off with the world and will pretend to bite everything, not actually bite anything including food, and then at some point they flip and want to bite and eat anything (sometimes including things they can't even bite). They're comical, they're fun to work with, but I wouldn't say they have anything which comes close to 'personality'. Everyone agrees that they're utter morons.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 3, 2020)

^^^ I'm laughing so hard... picturing a BHP biting its own tail.


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> ^^^ I'm laughing so hard... picturing a BHP biting its own tail.



They're one of those snakes which occasionally goes further than biting its own tail and swallows it as far as it can before eventually giving up on eating its own entire body.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 3, 2020)

Man they must be the ELN's of the python world.. sometimes you wonder how these species survive in the wild let alone reproduce. Lol


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Man they must be the ELN's of the python world.. sometimes you wonder how these species survive in the wild let alone reproduce. Lol



I think that would be insulting the turtles to be honest.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 3, 2020)

Ahh I dunno mate... they're pretty clueless... ELN are retarded when it comes to aquatic or terrestrial obstacles... they get their long necks through a gap... they cannot comprehend why the rest of their body can't fit... instead of reversing and going around like any other turtle species... an ELN will soldier forward like a battle tank stuck in mud going nowhere...


----------



## Herpetology (May 3, 2020)

I think this about sums it up


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 3, 2020)

Probably thinks it's fully hidden and nothing can see it. Lol


----------



## Sdaji (May 3, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Ahh I dunno mate... they're pretty clueless... ELN are retarded when it comes to aquatic or terrestrial obstacles... they get their long necks through a gap... they cannot comprehend why the rest of their body can't fit... instead of reversing and going around like any other turtle species... an ELN will soldier forward like a battle tank stuck in mud going nowhere...



I have only kept a few but I don't remember them doing anything that stupid! I look forward to the day I can keep them again.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 3, 2020)

Mate I've had my male spend over an hour trying to mate with the female facing the wrong way on her carapace... I remember thinking.... "not gonna be getting any hatchies this season" lol she ended up giving up and just retracted into her shell on the bottom of the tank and he perched on top of her spinning around like a break dancer trying to work out which way she was facing... lol they're as sharp as bowling balls.

You better get at it soon, they live for 80+ years... you're burning daylight. Lol


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 3, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Probably thinks it's fully hidden and nothing can see it. Lol


Like an ostrich, if it can't see you , you can't see it


----------



## Yellowtail (May 4, 2020)

They can't all be stupid, I knew a lady on the Central Coast that had a pet ELN that used to follow her around the garden, even into her house and run back to it's pond to be fed when she got some fish out of the fridge.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 4, 2020)

Turtles are very good at adapting to routine, it takes minimal intelligence to learn repetitiveness. They, (captive turtles) start recognising where their food comes from within a week of hatching. They quickly learn to recognise individual family members and times of day and behave accordingly... mine know that I rarely ever capture them to remove them from their aquariums before midday so they will happily approach me inquisitively even nudge my hands in the aquarium.... however... afternoons are a lot different.. if I approach their aquarium they beat a retreat to where I cannot reach them as they know I'm there to capture them. All turtles learn routine, especially when food is involved. ELN are well renowned Australia wide for the pungent stench released by their scent glands when picked up (in the wild), captive bred ELN never release their defensive musk ever in their lives as they've never associated humans with danger.

When it comes to just being a turtle however, all human interactions aside, it is clear through general behavioural observation that all ELN's are from the shallow end of the gene pool when it comes to brains when compared to all other freshwater turtle species of Australia. If turtles had the equivalent of "dumb blonde jokes" they'd all involve ELN's. Their dopeyness aside, I'd never be without a bunch of them, they have always been popular in the hobby and would be a favourite for many older keepers as they'd no doubt have fond childhood memories of the 1st turtle they ever encountered and kept... and 99% of the time it was an ELN.


----------



## -Adam- (May 4, 2020)

OP: What snake do you think has the most personality.

Internet: Information about Ostriches & Turtles


----------



## RAIDERSGOULDY (May 4, 2020)

Black heads and Womas are easily my favourite to watch


----------



## Sdaji (May 4, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Turtles are very good at adapting to routine, it takes minimal intelligence to learn repetitiveness. They, (captive turtles) start recognising where their food comes from within a week of hatching. They quickly learn to recognise individual family members and times of day and behave accordingly... mine know that I rarely ever capture them to remove them from their aquariums before midday so they will happily approach me inquisitively even nudge my hands in the aquarium.... however... afternoons are a lot different.. if I approach their aquarium they beat a retreat to where I cannot reach them as they know I'm there to capture them. All turtles learn routine, especially when food is involved. ELN are well renowned Australia wide for the pungent stench released by their scent glands when picked up (in the wild), captive bred ELN never release their defensive musk ever in their lives as they've never associated humans with danger.
> 
> When it comes to just being a turtle however, all human interactions aside, it is clear through general behavioural observation that all ELN's are from the shallow end of the gene pool when it comes to brains when compared to all other freshwater turtle species of Australia. If turtles had the equivalent of "dumb blonde jokes" they'd all involve ELN's. Their dopeyness aside, I'd never be without a bunch of them, they have always been popular in the hobby and would be a favourite for many older keepers as they'd no doubt have fond childhood memories of the 1st turtle they ever encountered and kept... and 99% of the time it was an ELN.



See, this makes me think Black-headeds are more stupid. At least a turtle can learn where its food comes from. A Black-headed on the other hand will literally spend five minutes attempting to eat a ceramic water bowl or the glass door of its own enclosure, or successfully eat a sheet of newspaper or its own sloughed skin!


----------



## Yellowtail (May 5, 2020)

I used to keep diamonds in large former black cockatoo aviaries 6-8m long and they learned to come out of their hides and move to the entrance door at feed time after I tapped on the wire but the most "intelligent" and inquisitive pythons I have are rough scales, not sure if it's their binocular vision but they just seem to have more curiosity and awareness.
Compared to snakes parrots are Mensa members, I have black cockies that can undo locks, open boxes, take lids off bottles and jars, feed themselves with a spoon. Mine are not trained circus performers they only need to see you do something once to immediately learn how to do a task and they recognise different people to the extent they know who feeds them particular treats and scratch them in certain ways. They also recognise the sex of people and are always attracted to the opposite sex but they seem to be confused by the sex of children and treat them differently in a very gentle inquisitive way.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 5, 2020)

Gotta love the blackheads and theyre ways haha !


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 5, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> Gotta love the blackheads and theyre ways haha !


Agreed, the Black-headeds are probably the maniacs of the snake world, but they are so fun to own.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (May 5, 2020)

Sounds like i should get a black head lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (May 5, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Sounds like i should get a black head lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I wish I could, I’d love to get a pair of axanthic bhp, but moving house soon and prob won’t have room for an 8ft enclosure

Got a nice surprise coming though so keep your eyes open around June  maybe the 2nd best thing to ax bhp


----------



## WizardFromAus- (May 5, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I wish I could, I’d love to get a pair of axanthic bhp, but moving house soon and prob won’t have room for an 8ft enclosure
> 
> Got a nice surprise coming though so keep your eyes open around June  maybe the 2nd best thing to ax bhp


Haha yea sweet mate sounds good..

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twist (May 5, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I wish I could, I’d love to get a pair of axanthic bhp, but moving house soon and prob won’t have room for an 8ft enclosure
> 
> Got a nice surprise coming though so keep your eyes open around June  maybe the 2nd best thing to ax bhp


may we have a hint to what this thing is?
[doublepost=1588664884,1588664522][/doublepost]I would just like to say the original reason i made this thread was to help me decide on what snake to get and so far i have learned that BHP's must have something wrong in the head while ELN are also pretty dumb and i think i might just end up getting a spotted


----------



## Herpetology (May 5, 2020)

No sorry no hints just yet  I am like a kid waiting for Christmas though

BHP are great, a little dumb... but great

I think if you want a larger snake, you might like a carpet python? Maybe a Murray darling are on the smaller end


----------



## Twist (May 5, 2020)

Herptology said:


> No sorry no hints just yet  I am like a kid waiting for Christmas though
> 
> BHP are great, a little dumb... but great
> 
> I think if you want a larger snake, you might like a carpet python? Maybe a Murray darling are on the smaller end


I was thinking of getting these 4 snakes at the start diamond, jungle, murray and woma but i just wanted to see which one would be the greatest and started looking at peoples experience with smaller snakes like spotteds


----------



## Shire pythons (May 5, 2020)

[doublepost=1588669513,1588669479][/doublepost]Hard to beat imo


----------



## Twist (May 5, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> View attachment 329155
> 
> [doublepost=1588669513,1588669479][/doublepost]Hard to beat imo


what a beauty


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 5, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> View attachment 329155
> 
> [doublepost=1588669513,1588669479][/doublepost]Hard to beat imo


Stunning,
here's my BHP, not as good a pic as yours Shire pythons


----------



## Shaggers89 (May 6, 2020)

BHPs are dopey but are one of my favourite animals to work with and yea ELNs are certainly on the lower end of the gene pool brains wise i remember i had a mate that bought a bhp ended up calling me at 8pm in a panic cause it was eating its tail ended up giving up but was hillarious


----------



## -Adam- (May 6, 2020)

Linc pot said:


> I was thinking of getting these 4 snakes at the start diamond, jungle, murray and woma but i just wanted to see which one would be the greatest and started looking at peoples experience with smaller snakes like spotteds



By 'personality' what are you looking for?

Something that replicates what they're like in the wild, or something that is entertaining, etc?

I think that will help people to better suggest what might better suit your preferences.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (May 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Stunning,
> here's my BHP, not as good a pic as yours Shire pythons
> View attachment 329156


Hows his head just poking out like wtf you up to mate.. haha sick pic!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Twist (May 6, 2020)

-Adam- said:


> By 'personality' what are you looking for?
> 
> Something that replicates what they're like in the wild, or something that is entertaining, etc?
> 
> I think that will help people to better suggest what might better suit your preferences.


Well i am looking for something with a nice personality that is fun to watch them do stuff and they are calm and like to be handled


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Hows his head just poking out like wtf you up to mate.. haha sick pic!!


Haha, he's just posing for the camera!


I think this is his good side


----------



## WizardFromAus- (May 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Haha, he's just posing for the camera!
> View attachment 329159
> 
> I think this is his good side


Hahah crack up!! Ill get a BHP one day! Hopefully anyway.. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 6, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Hahah crack up!! Ill get a BHP one day! Hopefully anyway..


Good idea! They are awesome snakes.


----------



## WizardFromAus- (May 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Good idea! They are awesome snakes.
> View attachment 329160


Wife aint to keen but . Lol 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 14, 2020)

Tell her its just a legless lizard 


WizardFromAus- said:


> Wife aint to keen but . Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 14, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Tell her its just a legless lizard


A stupid and deranged legless lizard with a head thats been dipped in tar.


----------



## Zouran (Jun 2, 2020)

Linc pot said:


> Well i am looking for something with a nice personality that is fun to watch them do stuff and they are calm and like to be handled


I, too, am interesting in people’s opinions on this. Particularly the calm and like to be handled part.


----------



## Twist (Jun 2, 2020)

Zouran said:


> I, too, am interesting in people’s opinions on this. Particularly the calm and like to be handled part.


Well i think im getting interested in the colubrids especially the CTS i like how you can have small enclosures


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 2, 2020)

Linc pot said:


> Well i think im getting interested in the colubrids especially the CTS i like how you can have small enclosures



Common Tree Snakes are brilliant snakes, but they're probably the most active of all Australia's non venomous snakes and need a significantly larger enclosure than an Antaresia does. They're also not an easy snake to keep happy and healthy; they need a more complex setup and their feeding isn't anywhere near as easy as a pythons. Unfortunately Australia doesn't have any colubrids well suited to captivity, at least for beginners.


----------



## bluedragon (Jun 3, 2020)

Coastal carpet pythons are very inquisitive especially mine.
and has a very interesting personality almost dog and human like. ahah


----------



## Twist (Jun 5, 2020)

Sdaji said:


> Common Tree Snakes are brilliant snakes, but they're probably the most active of all Australia's non venomous snakes and need a significantly larger enclosure than an Antaresia does. They're also not an easy snake to keep happy and healthy; they need a more complex setup and their feeding isn't anywhere near as easy as a pythons. Unfortunately Australia doesn't have any colubrids well suited to captivity, at least for beginners.


Well thank you Sdaji i was getting information from another post saying that they need a smaller enclosure so they can feel more secure


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 5, 2020)

Linc pot said:


> Well thank you Sdaji i was getting information from another post saying that they need a smaller enclosure so they can feel more secure



That's true of many snakes, but not so much for these critters. Especially for hatchling pythons you'll usually do better keeping them in something tiny as long as you can give them the right temperatures.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> ^^^ I'm laughing so hard... picturing a BHP biting its own tail.


 Haha, mine actually did that a couple weeks ago! Funniest thing I'd ever seen. Apart from Covid, which by the way I'm calling the Nuttyvirus


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Jul 2, 2020)

CF Constrictor said:


> Tell her its just a legless lizard


Haha i only just seen this, thats not a bad idea at all mate. Trust me when i say ill be using that one 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Aug 5, 2020)

I fed my BHP today, however instead of instantly taking it, he tried to eat the glass wall of his enclosure instead. Well, he failed.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I fed my BHP today, however instead of instantly taking it, he tried to eat the glass wall of his enclosure instead. Well, he failed.


ive got a photo of a mates BHP trying to eat its own tail and disreagarding the rat entirely


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> ive got a photo of a mates BHP trying to eat its own tail and disreagarding the rat entirely


Me when I watch my BHP...


----------



## WizardFromAus- (Aug 6, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I fed my BHP today, however instead of instantly taking it, he tried to eat the glass wall of his enclosure instead. Well, he failed.


I fed my darwin yesterday and she bit me instead lol was pretty funny and a tad scary lol

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustproof (Sep 16, 2020)

Different Snakes have different personalities just like people, Anterasia's are a laid back animal, young ones WILL bite, it is only when they get bigger that they settle down and they won't bite again. I also have a Woma, she bit like a bitch until I found out that they have a huge feeding response problem, after I understood that, she is now a lovely animal and i a lovely natured Snek.


----------



## BrettJ (Jan 4, 2021)

I have an Olive Python whom I think has a lot of personality. Very curious snake. Inspects everything i do in enclosure from filling water bowl to spot cleaning. He has a kink in the spine so he looks a bit odd and although it is there he has normal movement. 
If I enter my reptile room he will often just stick his head out from where ever he is and seems to watch me cleaning other enclosures in the old rope scope position. 
This boy gives me so much entertainment especially at feeding times. Strikes and wraps at a phenomenal speed then he cannot find the pointy end of any prey for extended periods. 
I will then often carefully present the head and he will calmly start the ingestion just like when i hand feed my dog.. At the same time i am weary of him because getting bitten by him would be quite the painful experience he has a few particularly large teeth !


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 5, 2021)

Coastal Taipans win hands down among Australian snakes, although few will ever keep them.

Among Pythons (the only snakes which will ever be largely popular in Australia), it's a real case of apples and oranges, but Waters, Olives and Scrubbies rank high, Antaresia are very underrated, Womas and Black-headeds are utter morons but have crazy attitudes which make them comical in a way you could sort of call personality, and at the shallow end of the personality pool there are Carpets, but people love them so will project personality on to them and believe they're full of it, regardless of how lacking they are.

The majority of keepers actually like snakes with as little personality as popular, highlighted by the world's most popular snake (the Ball Python) having an utterly dismal personality, hence the memes mocking Ball Python keepers. Working with Ball Pythons (in Asia and the USA) has been among my most horrible experiences while abroad.


----------



## reptilesforlife (Jan 5, 2021)

Before I got obsessed with reptiles, I used to think snakes were smart and cunning animals-


----------



## Telluric (Jan 8, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> Coastal Taipans win hands down among Australian snakes, although few will ever keep them.
> 
> Among Pythons (the only snakes which will ever be largely popular in Australia), it's a real case of apples and oranges, but Waters, Olives and Scrubbies rank high, Antaresia are very underrated, Womas and Black-headeds are utter morons but have crazy attitudes which make them comical in a way you could sort of call personality, and at the shallow end of the personality pool there are Carpets, but people love them so will project personality on to them and believe they're full of it, regardless of how lacking they are.
> 
> The majority of keepers actually like snakes with as little personality as popular, highlighted by the world's most popular snake (the Ball Python) having an utterly dismal personality, hence the memes mocking Ball Python keepers. Working with Ball Pythons (in Asia and the USA) has been among my most horrible experiences while abroad.


I totally agree with Sdaji - I have a 2 year old Woma who just has endless curiosity, a big desire to explore and totally unjustified confidence, which I suspect is due to her um, being a bit of a moron as you put it hahah. This often ends up with her in comical places and situation. She comes out to free roam the house almost every day for a couple of hours, and she always watches when you're doing something. She also frequently knocks things over, climbs surfaces that can't actually support her weight and has even learned recently that if she tries hard enough, she can climb onto the kitchen bench. Very big 'personality'.

My 1 year old Darwin Carpet Python on the other hand, is very happy to sit in his hide or under his basking lamp for the entire day. If I didn't take him out for exercise, he'd be happy doing very little at all!

I brought home my first Antaresia hatchling one week ago, and I can already tell by the way he's scooting curiously around his click clack tub that he's going to be spicy - as a breeder of these little guys, what quirks do you enjoy about them? Are they are curious and active (and as bad at climbing) as womas? I can find plenty of research online about husbandry, feeding, growth etc, but it's much harder to find objective information on snake personalities.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 8, 2021)

Telluric said:


> I totally agree with Sdaji - I have a 2 year old Woma who just has endless curiosity, a big desire to explore and totally unjustified confidence, which I suspect is due to her um, being a bit of a moron as you put it hahah. This often ends up with her in comical places and situation. She comes out to free roam the house almost every day for a couple of hours, and she always watches when you're doing something. She also frequently knocks things over, climbs surfaces that can't actually support her weight and has even learned recently that if she tries hard enough, she can climb onto the kitchen bench. Very big 'personality'.
> 
> My 1 year old Darwin Carpet Python on the other hand, is very happy to sit in his hide or under his basking lamp for the entire day. If I didn't take him out for exercise, he'd be happy doing very little at all!
> 
> I brought home my first Antaresia hatchling one week ago, and I can already tell by the way he's scooting curiously around his click clack tub that he's going to be spicy - as a breeder of these little guys, what quirks do you enjoy about them? Are they are curious and active (and as bad at climbing) as womas? I can find plenty of research online about husbandry, feeding, growth etc, but it's much harder to find objective information on snake personalities.


You're unlikely to ever find objective information about snake characters. It's 90% people who have one or two snakes and raving about whatever species they happen to have being the best in the world, 9% anthropomorphosisms where people vividly imagine the snake is doing and thinking things it never could or would, and 1% everything else.

Individual Antaresia may have their quirks but overall I'd just say they have very raw python characters, a sort of pythonic enthusiasm sort of similar to what you'll find in things like Retics, but especially impressive because it's packed into a small package. Antaresia are better climbers than Aspidites, but even more arboreal pythons like Carpets are prone to falling clumsily while climbing. But then again, Australian pythons don't get more dull than Carpets (even if Aspidites are more stupid!).

After working with Ball Pythons abroad, which are surely the worst characters among the world's pythons, I sort of don't mind Carpets and will be happy if I never again have the misfortune of having to deal with a Ball.


----------



## Lace_monitor (Jan 8, 2021)

Red belly blacks hands down


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 8, 2021)

If we're talking purely Australian snakes I'd have to go with scrub pyrhons.... most personality of ANY snakes worldwide.... cobras.


----------



## sherlock (Jan 11, 2021)

Lace_monitor said:


> Red belly blacks hands down


Beautiful snakes. Do you have one?


----------



## Lace_monitor (Jan 13, 2021)

sherlock said:


> Beautiful snakes. Do you have one?


No sadly I wish I did though


----------



## princessparrot (May 7, 2021)

-Adam- said:


> I don't have much experiences with snakes - but my prediction is that a lot of the responses you are going to get are going to be for one of the Aspidites. (Black Head Pythons and Woma's). ;-)


Definitely onto something there!

Woma‘s would have to be my absolute favourite overall character and temperament wise(especially if you’re looking into the smaller snakes) with the black-heads coming close behind.

olives would probably be the third if you don’t mind a larger snake


----------



## Maven8ter (May 7, 2021)

Telluric said:


> I totally agree with Sdaji - I have a 2 year old Woma who just has endless curiosity, a big desire to explore and totally unjustified confidence, which I suspect is due to her um, being a bit of a moron as you put it hahah. This often ends up with her in comical places and situation. She comes out to free roam the house almost every day for a couple of hours, and she always watches when you're doing something. She also frequently knocks things over, climbs surfaces that can't actually support her weight and has even learned recently that if she tries hard enough, she can climb onto the kitchen bench. Very big 'personality'.
> 
> My 1 year old Darwin Carpet Python on the other hand, is very happy to sit in his hide or under his basking lamp for the entire day. If I didn't take him out for exercise, he'd be happy doing very little at all!
> 
> I brought home my first Antaresia hatchling one week ago, and I can already tell by the way he's scooting curiously around his click clack tub that he's going to be spicy - as a breeder of these little guys, what quirks do you enjoy about them? Are they are curious and active (and as bad at climbing) as womas? I can find plenty of research online about husbandry, feeding, growth etc, but it's much harder to find objective information on snake personalities.


my carpet has the same "personality" as your woma except add in the occasional nip from stopping her from exploring?


----------



## hrafna (May 9, 2021)

Good natured, easily handled, readily visible in the enclosure, I have found Murray darling carpets and rough scaled pythons to be great. 
Unfortunately my bhp had never acted like a dumb ass.


But if you truly want a snake with unique personality, you can't go past a bandy bandy.


----------



## stylusmobilus (Oct 16, 2021)

This is gonna vary for everyone. For me it’s any of the Morelia species. They’re all twisted in the head, they do the funniest things and they have so much charm. I also find the defensive essing of eastern browns amusing too thought there’s nothing funny about being in the range of it.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Oct 16, 2021)

It depends on what you consider personality, is it the defensive behaviour, is it the calmness, is it the personality in captive individuals or wild individuals?

If you asked me i would go with common tree snake (dendrelaphis punctulatus) as I enjoy their attitude in the wild, they will always flare the neck and hiss wich i would consider personality. 

As stylusmobilus said this will be different opinions for everyone.


----------



## eipper (Oct 19, 2021)

My coastal taipans are fairly well trained, my inlands bump into walls- they are relatively stupid. As for handling the most capable snake I have is an inland it is predictably nuts and being just over 7 ft is a heart racer. I have had worse Coastals though. As for pythons Scrubbies are most intelligent, olives seem to have some intelligence while the remaining are thick.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 19, 2021)

eipper said:


> olives seem to have some intelligence while the remaining are thick.


I worked with an olive which would slip out of his hide and stare at me then cock his head with his neck straight up whenever I unlocked his enclosure door.


----------



## subscore (Oct 20, 2021)

We have a coastal jungle shes amazing gives me kisses snuggles on the couch ect she leaves mum alone most the time to be on me lol love affair she says  but she never once bit not even from the egg


----------

